# Do You Even Lift? A Flowchart...



## NbleSavage (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so confused


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 17, 2013)

I guess I don't even lift.  Damn.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 17, 2013)

did not mention powerlifting, he does not lift


----------



## Azog (Dec 17, 2013)

He lost me with the headband. I couldn't even listen to what he was saying, 'cause the whole damn time I was trying to figure out what the **** was on his head.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 17, 2013)

Just the motivation I was looking for.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol this guy is a ****in character and a half.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahahhahahah!!!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 17, 2013)

Crossfit? No. Dont lie to me!!! LOL


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2013)

i dont even know who I am anymore


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 18, 2013)

I was just about to post this lol. Fukin love that guy.


----------



## woodswise (Dec 20, 2013)

Hilarious!  do you think that guy would admit anyone lifts?  Maybe some of the Olympia Competitors . . . just maybe.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2013)

woodswise said:


> Hilarious!  do you think that guy would admit anyone lifts?  Maybe some of the Olympia Competitors . . . just maybe.



Black Dudes doing bodyweight circuits in the park. Thats about it


----------

